# Buying lead



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I received a jig mold from my brother-in-law and would like to try my hand at pouring. Does anyone in the Parms/Greater Cleveland area know where I can purchase good lead at a reasonable price? Thank you in advance.

Bobby


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you have a Bass Pro around, they have it there. May not be the cheapest, but it is very soft. Also be very, very careful if you have never done this, lead is extremely hot. BTW if you have a scrap yard around you can try there. It goes for about 80 cents/lb


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Fisherman's quarters in dayton has ingots for 1.49-1.59 I think. Good soft lead


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Try your local dentist office alot of them use lead for their x-rays.Sometimes they'll give it away.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Ebay has tons of lead posted with reasonable shipping rates


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

only thing about ebay is you dont know what kind of lead it is. You do not want to try to pour jigs with a hard lead it just doesn't fill the cavity up cools down to fast or something i have tried it and it sucks


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

This guy will do you right. He's located in Bucyrus and I have been buying/swapping lead with him for awhile.

http://stores.ebay.com/Junkateer-Jerry


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Gander Mountain normally carries lead and Do-It molds.

Best not to use tire weights as there is to many impurities in them.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies. If I might ask another question - pouring pots. I was looking at the Lee pots and didn't know if one is recommended over another (I'll be pouring jigs). Opinions? Experiences? Thanks again.

Bobby


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

bobby said:


> Thanks for all your replies. If I might ask another question - pouring pots. I was looking at the Lee pots and didn't know if one is recommended over another (I'll be pouring jigs). Opinions? Experiences? Thanks again.
> 
> Bobby



Bobby, this is a hard question to answer, but I&#8217;ll give it a try. If you are just going to pour jigs, hands down get the Lee 10 lb economy production pot. It used to be called the Lee IV. I have three and they are workhorses. They are bottom pour pots, and they work excellent, if you can swing the money. Forget ladle pouring and big pots, they are very time consuming. All the Lee pots I have drip. I don&#8217;t know of anyone that doesn&#8217;t have one that doesn&#8217;t drip, it&#8217;s no big deal, just put a small can under the pot to catch any drips. Now if you are going to be pouring spinnerbaits, then the Lee can be used, but it is kind of a nuisance because there is no room for the wire with the mold. In that case you would need a Palmer Hot-Pot 2, buy only the Palmer if you are going to pour spinnerbaits. You can use the Palmer for regular pouring, but I like the Lee pot better. I know that the RCBS pots are excellent, but they are pricey, and they are more for production runs. BTW these are just my opinions.
I know your next question is going to be about painting correct? I am a powder painter, my avatar was done with six colors of powder paint , glitter coat and clearcoat. If you would like more info on this, I have a tutorial, that will help you out . PM me and I will get you pouring and painting like a pro.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

bobby said:


> I received a jig mold from my brother-in-law and would like to try my hand at pouring. Does anyone in the Parms/Greater Cleveland area know where I can purchase good lead at a reasonable price? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Bobby


If you were closer I would just give you some of mine. If anything takes me to the Cleveland area in the next few weeks I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. And yes I will powder paint. I picked up some unpainted jigs and a jar of white powder paint and couldn't believe how simple it was. I'll pm you anyway because that pic is a great looking paint job. 

Thanks Swantucky, really appreciate that offer. Let me know.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out recyclers in your area for lead. That is where I get mine.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

[/COLOR]


cadman said:


> Bobby, this is a hard question to answer, but I&#8217;ll give it a try. If you are just going to pour jigs, hands down get the Lee 10 lb economy production pot. It used to be called the Lee IV. I have three and they are workhorses. They are bottom pour pots, and they work excellent, if you can swing the money. Forget ladle pouring and big pots, they are very time consuming. All the Lee pots I have drip. I don&#8217;t know of anyone that doesn&#8217;t have one that doesn&#8217;t drip, it&#8217;s no big deal, just put a small can under the pot to catch any drips. Now if you are going to be pouring spinnerbaits, then the Lee can be used, but it is kind of a nuisance because there is no room for the wire with the mold. In that case you would need a Palmer Hot-Pot 2, buy only the Palmer if you are going to pour spinnerbaits. You can use the Palmer for regular pouring, but I like the Lee pot better. I know that the RCBS pots are excellent, but they are pricey, and they are more for production runs. BTW these are just my opinions.
> I know your next question is going to be about painting correct? I am a powder painter, my avatar was done with six colors of powder paint , glitter coat and clearcoat. If you would like more info on this, I have a tutorial, that will help you out . PM me and I will get you pouring and painting like a pro.


 Lee IV. $45 at Cabala's.....$73 at Bass Pro....Whats up with that???? Take the Catalog to a Bass pro and they will price match or order on line ,,,they do work great

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

roger23 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Lee IV. $45 at Cabala's.....$73 at Bass Pro....Whats up with that???? Take the Catalog to a Bass pro and they will price match or order on line ,,,they do work great




Wow that's the best price I've seen this year at Cabela's, all the lure making places have changed their price to $52. Thanks for the info, always looking to save a few bucks. Maybe I'll buy a spare.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I have been looking at these pots for a while,didn't like the price( Bass Pro Shops price) I printed the link you put in http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...233&hasJS=true they price matched it with no questions. I have been wanting to make my own ice and crappie jig's and didnt want to buy the jigs to tie on. I mean why buy the jig and tie the colors you want when you can make the whole thing. At first I was loking for ladles and had no luck finding them.( this is how we did it when I was a kid, I used to make 32 cal bullets with my dad) I guess I was lucky to not find the ladles and continue my search for lead pouring products.I didn't know they made these small pots for guys like me who don't need to melt 25lbs. of lead at one time. This looks like a fine product and I cant wait to start pouring the crappie killer's I will tie. I just have to learn some tying trick's , and I'm in! I just wanted to post and say THANKS!...and to let everybody know that you can get a great deal if you take in the link you provided. Thanks again!...B.L.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

back lash said:


> I have been looking at these pots for a while,didn't like the price( Bass Pro Shops price) I printed the link you put in (http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...233&hasJS=true ) they price matched it with no questions. I have been wanting to make my own ice and crappie jig's and didnt want to buy the jigs to tie on. I mean why buy the jig and tie the colors you want when you can make the whole thing. At first I was loking for ladles and had no luck finding them.( this is how we did it when I was a kid, I used to make 32 cal bullets with my dad) I guess I was lucky to not find the ladles and continue my search for lead pooring products.I didn't know they made these small pots for guys like me who don't need to melt 25lbs. of lead at one time. This looks like a fine product and I cant wait to start pooring the crappie killer's I will tie. I just have to learn some tying trick's , and I'm in! I just want to post and say THANKS!...and to let everybody know that you can get a great deal if you take in the link you provided. Thanks again!...B.L.


Back lash, I ordered one from BPS also and they matched the price. I have 2 of these pots, and this will be a spare. I use both of mine daily, and they are going on 5 years old, with no problems(Lee bottom pour pot IV). If you ever have problems down the road, you can send it back to Lee, and you can get a replacemant for 1/2 the cost of a new one. Very good company to deal with. I have about 90 molds and have poured a alot. You will love your new pot.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought 2 from Basspro for a guy yesterday,,$44.99 ea...plus tax

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...at20166&parentType=category&parentId=cat20166

Lee Production Pot 






__USERID__
http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/210...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true
Overall Customer Rating: 
4.7 out of 5 

Read all reviews Write a review 

Read Reviews(53) | Write a Review
Have you used this product? 

Be the first to write a review!
Product Reviews





This large, deep pot will hold and melt approximately 10 lbs. of lead in less than 20 minutes. The pour spout is up front where it belongs so you can see what you're doing. Infinite heat control. Uses only 500 watts of power during heat-up and a lot less to maintain temperature. Large sturdy base. Well suited for commercial casting, clubs, etc. Perfect for molding sinkers and lead-head jigs. 4" clearance under the spout is high enough to accept most brands of molds. Operates on 110-volt AC. 










Lee Production Pot Item:IK-210653 


Reg: $49.99 
Sale: $44.99 

Qty:


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I went to the scrap yard and bought an old sink trap from a demolished building, the thing was so big I have been hacking away at it for 2 years and I made a lifetime supply of ingots

The thing cost $5


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

RIGHT NOW AT THE SCRAP YARD BY US ITS 50 CENTS A pound


----------

